# Shibusen, TCoD Branch



## Koori Renchuu (Nov 15, 2008)

For those who love Soul Eater!  Witches, Weapons, Meisters and MORE!

Members:
Ice Witch Koori Renchuu
Spaekle Stein


----------



## spaekle (Nov 18, 2008)

Maaah :V I've seen like the first 20 episodes or so and it's amazing so far. I point in the direction of my avatar! 

This club is lonely. :(


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Nov 18, 2008)

Medusa is my fave female character, Free is my fave male character.  What are yours?


----------



## spaekle (Nov 20, 2008)

Eh, I like Stein, Death the Kid, and Medusa seems pretty cool so far. :p Also Eruka.


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Nov 20, 2008)

Death the Kid: IT'S NOT SYMMETRICAL!  IT BURRRRRRNS MY EYES!  IT WILL DIE!

I wish they'd give free more character development though.


----------

